# Song of the Sybil/Dead Can Dance



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

It is a well-known song, actually dating back to medieval times.

Yet I've searched all night on Google for this simple piece of music, and I can find neither MIDI nor Sheet music of it.

Why is it so hidden away?

Its everywhere on YouTube, but no sheet music


----------

